# Headset Extender



## wetduck (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking for any opinions on adding a headset extender to my Tarmac. I'd like a little more upright position but my LBS said the steering/control tends to get squirrely with the extension. Anyone tried this???


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

*headset extender*

I have one in my new Roubaix, but haven't got it on the road yet. I cannot see how it could affect steering, it is a press fit, how does the bike know it is not just a longer head tube. With the extender in place my headtube is exactly the length of my custom Ti Roark bike and it handles just great.






ti


----------

